# Longevity........



## VulturesRow (Mar 9, 2012)

Okay, I can't be the only one. How can one last longer?

When our frequency is often, it really is not a problem. If we skip three, four, or even five days (typically that time of the month), all she has to do is LOOK at me and I'm done (little sarcasm, but you get the idea). 

Are there any exercises or something that can be done? Pretty frustrating sometimes......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## o0Blink0o (Mar 10, 2012)

Ummmm, this may be just a girl's perspective, but have you tried jerking off?


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

Have you tried exercising your PC (pubococcygeus) muscles? I have as well as getting to the point of orgasm and stopping until the feeling subsides. My woman has said to me that my pen!s seems harder than when we first started having sex. I asked her if that was a problem and she just smiled at me and said "I love it". So check it out and see if you get the same results.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

yep, flogging your dummy will help.


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

I am constantly checking out my woman's responses while we are engaged in love play and stop at the first sign that she is no longer enjoying it. The last thing I want is for her to be in any kind of discomfort.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I have never had that issue, but many men have. Take a look here:

Premature Ejaculation Resource Center - Squeeze Methoc


----------



## VulturesRow (Mar 9, 2012)

Chelle D said:


> but does she WANT it to last longer?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I'm being negative again.
> yes, the stopping before you cum... my hubby does that... and then starts up again.... But sometimes, he can go "too long" and I'm all sore & it gets to the painful, not pleasant part...
> ...


There are obviously times where quick is downright awesome. Other times, I want to take it nice and slow. That is where I have the issues. Unfortunately, my beautiful wife takes a LONG time (if at all sometimes) to get to where she needs to go. I want to be able to match that. 

I have tried the PC exercises and that seems to help. I have been told it is a mental thing as well. Just want to be able to pleasure her as long as I possibly can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

LOTS of lube = less friction = last longer....

Interspersing focus on HER between bouts of intercourse...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

wear a condom I can't bust a nut to save my life with one on.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't want to sound wierd, but...I mentioned in the 'Fleshlight' thread that it helped me to overcome PE. 

Not to be too explicit, but it feels the same as the real thing, except tighter. If you are able to 'practice' with it every day, not only will you get accustomed to the sensation, but you will also get very, very tuned in with your body and knowing how far you can go. In my case, I don't think this kind of self-discovery would have been possible even if I was having frequent activities with a partner.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Chelle D said:


> but does she WANT it to last longer?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I'm being negative again.
> yes, the stopping before you cum... my hubby does that... and then starts up again.... But sometimes, he can go "too long" and I'm all sore & it gets to the painful, not pleasant part...
> ...


Wife is on this bandwagon.........foreplay can last for a longtime the actual penetration part she done at 20-25 minutes.


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

For my wife I preform oral sex on her since she does take longer. Then with things all nice and juicy get on. Sometimes if I want to go longer I find if I come inside and keep going I can keep a hard on for a long time. The secret for me was not stopping or slowing down during ejacaulation.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Controling my breathing/heart rate.
Switch positions frequently
Jumping between oral and intercourse
frequent masturbation
Pulling out and rubbing penis against the clit especially in doggy where she can grind down on it.


----------



## marriedinnh (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree with the fleshlight guy, haven't got one myself, but a hand works too.

Set aside some alone time and try bringing yourself to the edge of orgasm and then backing off. Learn to recognize when you're close and when you need to back off. 

When you're with her and getting close and need to back off, switch up positions, switch back to foreplay, or just slow down. Once you get a better feel for yourself, I think you'll know what to do.

I learned to do this as a kid, before having sex with a partner, because of the side benefit. For me anyway, getting close a few times and backing off before finishing gives a stronger and more intense orgasm.


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

THere are desensing creams that will reduce the sensitivity. Worked well for me. Just a little bit will do wonders.


----------

